# Converting Quarter Note Triplets into Measures of 3/4



## Rick McGuire (May 10, 2018)

Hello all, I'm currently orchestrating a cue for a client. In this passage, he wants the quarter note triplets as quarters in bars of 3/4. I'm wondering if there's a quick plug-in in Sibelius that would do this on the fly. Otherwise I'll have to do it the long way. Thanks!


----------



## douggibson (May 17, 2018)

Your the AZ guy right ? 
If so, I'll help you.

Yes there is. 

However, this is not the same musical result. I won't go on a lecture why this is musically not correct.

What you want to use is the "Renotate Performance" button in the note imput menu. Just leave the triplet box un-checked and you will be good to go.


----------



## Rick McGuire (May 17, 2018)

That's right! I managed to figure out a solution. Thanks for the response though


----------



## brek (May 18, 2018)

Rick McGuire said:


> That's right! I managed to figure out a solution. Thanks for the response though



What was the solution?


----------



## Rick McGuire (May 20, 2018)

brek said:


> What was the solution?


I had to go the long way unfortunately but it worked out


----------

